# Tested positive today - Now bleeding



## Becksiow (Jul 7, 2012)

Hello,

I tested positive for pregnancy today and I am currently awaiting the results of a blood test to confirm my pregnancy.  My test date is also today 02.09.15 - two weeks after 2x5 blastocysts.

I have just gone to the toilet, wiped and there is blood on the tissue, I currently have no pains and this is the first blood I have experienced since my transfer.

Please can you offer me any advise.  I have just reduced the amount of Prednisone from 10mg to 5 mg, and I'm on Clexane amongst other medication

Many thanks, I look forward to hearing from you as soon as possible.


----------



## Kaz1979 (Apr 11, 2011)

Hi becks 

Sorry for the delay. 

Did the bleeding stop? Was it much? 

Could be a reaction to the prednisone

Kaz


----------



## Becksiow (Jul 7, 2012)

Hi Kaz,

Hope you're well, yes the bleeding had stopped by the end of the next day - so all's looking good at the moment.  Thanks for your reply, I just panicked when I saw the blood as I didn't know how it would progress.

Bye for now,

Becks x


----------

